# N haul and Nars Shanghai Lily, first in Holland!!!



## tinkerbelle2001 (Jan 25, 2008)

I am a very happy lady, because I am the first here in The Netherlands who had the stuff from the N/Naked collection, since I didn't even hit the Mac stores over here.....(well, I think I am, but I'm not 100 % sure).

This was my haul that came in last wednesday:







And there was more, Nars Shanghai Lily collection (soooo great!), Bare Escentuals Pussycat eyes and Benefit Justine Case and some OPI nail polishes:






But I ordered some more for members of my Dutch make-up forum, this was the total haul that came in:











We are all happy ladies here in The Netherlands.....and beautiful too with all the Mac stuff!


----------



## MsButterfli (Jan 25, 2008)

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww ive never seen so much makeup at once, thats really nice of you to do cp's for people, great haul!!


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 25, 2008)

what is the rond thing on the last pic?


nice enjoy!


----------



## user68 (Jan 25, 2008)

Woah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait for the N Collection to be released here!!

How do you like all the Shanghai Lily stuff? Particularly the lipgloss? NARS lipglosses are the best <3


----------



## Jot (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice haul. those paint pots look lovely x


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 25, 2008)

OOOOOO  MMMMYYYYYY GGGGGOOODDDD!!!!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I have never seen so much MAC in one single haul!!!  You made the largest dent by far in the N Collection!!  And you are such a sweetie for doing CPs!  I love it when people do it for me!  Just....wow....  Enjoy!!


----------



## damsel (Jan 25, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 25, 2008)

Awesome...I spy Greek Holiday - I'm dying to get my hands on that lipgloss!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 25, 2008)

Enjoy!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 25, 2008)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




w! Fabulous haul! Enjoy!​


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 25, 2008)

lovely haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wow soo much


----------



## xStefanie711 (Jan 25, 2008)

WOW! Amazing Haul!


----------



## Epic Make-Up (Jan 25, 2008)

I am in total love of this collection!  I rock a smokey eye almost daily and the 1N lipglass is the perfect nude lip color for my look!  It's a collection that won't be around forever so I ran out and purchased 5 1N's so I will never be without. 

Hey, anyone -- how are those paint pots???  Feedback???


----------



## anaibb (Jan 25, 2008)

GASP!!!!! Can I be your friend too?


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 25, 2008)

killer haul!!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow, great haul.... enjoy!!!


----------



## User40 (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh, you lucky girl, you! I Looove the N Collection and you've got practically the whole thing. Enjoy all your lovely hauls!


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks ladies for all the kind words!!! 

First....the round things on the last pic is the Rosebud Brambleberry lip balm, which is great!!!

And the Shangai Lilly collection is just great, the Greek holiday has a fine shimmer and doesn't stick (much different from the Orgasm lipgloss I have).The Alhambra e/s duo is very nice, great neutral but beautiful colors that apply very easily! And the Multiple in Orgasm is just great, even nicer than the blush....which doesn't show too much on my skin (NC43). In short....I love them!

And the N collection is also great and very beautiful, I forgot to order Remotely grey, but I have ordered is now and it's on its way to me! The paint pots are beautiful and I think I will use them on a daily base, I love neutrals!! 

And yes, I love doing cp's because in The Netherlands cosmetics is very expensive compared to the USA and above all in the USA the choice in cosmetics is so much more interesting! I do cp's weekly and sometimes more, there is even more on the way as I speak!

And btw.....we all love Specktra....since I've started reading this forum I am better informed then any Mac MUA in The netherlands!! 

Thanks again!


----------



## ka-ron (Jan 25, 2008)

"Newly opened MACstore in Maasdam"
hahahaha


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ka-ron* 

 
_"Newly opened MACstore in Maasdam"
hahahaha_

 





you silly girl!! But you can come by my shop at any time!!!


----------



## prettygirl (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow!! Gorgeous haul!!!!! It must have cost you an arm and a leg!


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow, enjoy your stuff! =)


----------



## astronaut (Jan 26, 2008)

Golllyyyyy even if it is a CP...


----------



## nikki (Jan 26, 2008)

:holysheep:


----------



## Chachababy (Jan 27, 2008)

What a lovely collection! Enjoy!


----------



## lazytolove (Feb 3, 2008)

=] you're cute. That's a lot of MAC and a lot of UDPP lol. Congra, enjoy your haul ;D


----------



## dialine13 (Feb 3, 2008)

wow so much great stuff!


----------



## loci (Feb 5, 2008)

Great haul! enjoy


----------



## Miss_M (Feb 5, 2008)

Great haul !! 

Can't wait to see the N collection myself next week


----------

